# SG's 2008 Outdoor Purps and White Russian Breeding



## shamegame (Apr 3, 2008)

*Please DO NOT post in my journal. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only please.*

Well, this will be my first complete journal from seed to harvest. It will also be my first attempt at making seeds as well as breeding. My goals will be:

1.) To grow some top quality smoke using minimal additives.

2.) To produce a fresh, viable seedstock of the White Russian strain.

3.) To cross the best specimens creating a WR x Purps F1

4.) To save WR pollen for another cross I have in mind.

Now let me show you what I will be using.

The seeds:

White Russian ( Serious Seeds ) English_seriousseeds

Purps ( BC Seedking ) 
Purps Marijuana Seeds








My soils:

Fox Farm Light warrior for seedlings
Fox Farm Ocean Forest and perlite at first transplant ( 3 to 1 mix )
FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company






My Nutrients:

Fox Farms GrowBig for vegatative stage ( 6-4-4 + micro )
Fox Farms TigerBloom for flowering stage ( 2-8-4 + micro )
Grandma's Original Molasses for flowering stage 

FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company

Welcome to B&G Foods, Inc.








I will be starting the seeds indoors under normal 4' Cool white shop lights. After approximately 10-14 days I will transplant them into 2 gal. pots outside. One or two of the plants will be transplanted again into 8 gal. pots.I will be documenting every aspect of this grow in detail, and with lots of pictures. I will officially start the grow tomorrow when I begin the germination process.










*Please DO NOT post in my journal. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only please.*

.



.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 4, 2008)

Time to germinate. Now unlike many growers, I avoid the paper towel method and prefer the soak-and-sow method. I took 1 cup for each strain and filled it with distilled water. I do not Ph my soaking water- never have, and I get great germ rates.








Since we are dealing with a lot less than a gallon of water here, I will dip a toothpick in SuperThrive and stir each glass of water before dropping the seeds in. Then I drop all seeds in the cups and cover with something. In this case I used some bowls since I was in the kitchen. You could also use books, CD cases, etc. I let them soak for 6 hours. It was a little chilly in the kitchen so I placed a heating pad under the glasses and turned it on low. Be careful with water and heating pads kids.







It has been six hours and it is now time to plant. I am using 16 oz. party cups to start them in as I normally do. The first thing I always do ( When dealing with more than one strain ) is mark the strain name on the cups *before* I put the dirt or seed in it. This makes sure there are no mistakes or mixups.







Now that I have the cup marked, I fill it most of the way up with the Light Warrior soil, which I think is the absolute best for seedlings. Nice and airy, and no nutes. Once the cup is filled, I use a pen or pencil to make a very shallow hole in the soil- about 1/4 inch or so. There is no need to put your seeds down deep.






.

Once I have my little pit dug, I drop a seed in. I do not worry about which way the seed is pointing. They know what to do without me helping them. Then I *lightly* cover with dirt.








As I fill the cups, I use a dropper to moisten them. I am using the water they soaked in. It still has the trace amounts of SuperThrive in it which certainly won't hurt.








I just put a few dropper fulls of water on each one, and I make sure most of the water is used in the middle of the cup.







I just repeat this process until all the seeds are sown. Now it's time for a smoke break. Later on I will bring them in and put them in a dark place with the heating pad. Pics of that part will be put up in my next entry.
















*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*
.


.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 6, 2008)

It has been a little over two days since I began the germination process. So far nothing has broken the surface. I have watered just once since I planted my seeds due to cooler weather. The cups have remained moist but not soaked since Friday.

I keep my starter cups on a tray. It makes them much easier to move.







I also have been too busy to get the shop lights set up so for now the tray of starter cups is living in a closet shelf with a little space heater fan. Since nothing has sprouted yet it's no big deal. I will get the shop lights and area ready tonight just incase I see some baby plants in the morning.







So there isn't much to report today. I will keep an eye on the starter cups and hopefully have some sprouts in the next day or two. Check my Journal-Matic for today's grow details. It will update daily from now on.







_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Apr 7, 2008)

I got my grow room set up for seedlings today. Just two standard 4' shop light fixtures. These seem to work very well so I have stuck with them. I pulled my starter cups out of closet B and used one of the cups to adjust my lights.







I usually set up the back row a little higher than the front row so I can see them very easily without having to move things around. I set the lights up so that when the seeds break the surface they are a about 3/4 of an inch from the lights. I will keep them at 1 inch or less.







I gave them another watering and placed them under the lights. I also moved the space heater fan into this area since it still gets cold at night, and the shop lights only raise the room temp. by about 7 deg. F. I will be vegging them for 10 days or so before transplanting and moving them outdoors.







So far a few of the plants have broken the surface, most of which are the White Russian. This is fine with me since they are much more expensive than the Purps. I also have many more Purps seeds as back-up. The current germ. breakdown is as follows:

*BC Seedking Purps - 1/5 so far*
*Serious Seeds White Russian - 4/7 so far*

Here are some close-ups of some of the ones that have popped:























So far so good. I am confident that I will get a good germ rate. If something does go terribly wrong, I will start some more and keep them indoors longer to help them catch up. 

Thanks for stopping by and happy growing. 








*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Apr 8, 2008)

Just checked on the plants again. The last two cups that had not sprouted this morning have now done so. A 100% germ rate - Nice way to start the grow...

So I will be officially going into the grow with 5 Purps and 7 White Russian. I watered today, gave them ~10ml each again. I will leave them on 24/7 for now. I will let them all straighten out tonight and will post pics tomorrow.







*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello again. With the germination phase out of the way we can now get on to the growing. Here are some shots of the new seedlings from this afternoon:


























They are all looking fine. I gave them the same amount of water and raised the lights a half-inch today. I am trying to size up my grow space to decide if I want to keep them indoors longer than I had previously decided. 12 starter cups are no problem, but 12 2 gal pots will mean a full house and them some. My floorspace is 2'+ by 4.5' but I have to keep room for the heater and a fan. Either way I don't have to decide right now so I am not going to worry about it.

Shame







_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Apr 10, 2008)

Time for today's report. The sprouts are growing well. I increased their water from 10ml to 12ml per plant. I will also raise the lights another 1/2 inch tonight. That's pretty much all there is to report today. As always you can check my Journal-Matic below for today's grow details.








_*Please do not post in my journal until it is complete.I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Apr 11, 2008)

During today's water I gave each plant a once over to check for problems and to record the plant height. Right now the Purps are averaging .5 inches tall compared to the White Russian averaging over an inch.They are all working on their second set of leaves. 

I am keeping the water amount the same for now - 12ml per plant. I had the grow space closed up most of yesterday which caused average temp. and humidity to spike. I now have the air flowing and it is now back to the mid-high 70's most of the time. I will also be switching them to 18/6 starting tomorrow. I want them to grow their rootballs faster so they fill up the cups in the next 6 days or so, which will make for a quick and painless transplant before I head out of town for the weekend.

In the next week I will be documenting my water prep. + Ph'ing technique, my veg. nute regiment, and transplanting. Be sure to check them out! Here are some pics from today:






























_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PM only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Apr 12, 2008)

I switched the light schedule from 24/7 to 18/6 today. In addition to increased rooting, it is my personal belief that giving the plants a dark period makes them happier and healthier. Some would agree, others would disagree. Also, I have set up my oscillating fan now that the sprouts have established themselves and are a firmly anchored. This is another area where opinions vary. Some folks have a fan blowing on their sprouts from the time they break the surface. I like to give them a few days to firm up.

I am dead tired, so I will take some pictures tomorrow and we can talk about _*staggered harvests*_ and *medical marijuana plant / product limits.*







*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome again!

Before I get to today's update and pics I would like to talk about how I will be staggering my harvests this year to make up for having to keep a male for breeding purposes. My current Medical Marijuana plant and product limits are the statewide baseline of 6 mature plants _*OR*_ 12 immature plants *AND* 8 oz. ( 1 half-pound ) of finished product.

Right now I have maxed my immature plant limit. My plan is to keep a total of 5 females and 1 male, which will keep my mature plant limit maxed for the outdoor season. 

The other thing you need to understand is the way I grow outdoors. The last couple of years I have force flowered my outdoor plants by keeping them about three feet tall or less and _*moving them indoors*_ during the flowering stage. I have done this with plants from seed and with clones, which are obviously much more efficient and worthwhile.

The reasons I do this are numerous. By getting my smaller plants flowered and harvested in late July instead of mid-September I avoid the brunt of the things that can plague most outdoor growers; things like:

- Severe bug infestations

- Rain, storms , and cold snaps

- Bud rot and other mold issues

- Waiting 5-6 months from seed to harvest

- Theives (Plants are locked up inside at night - I sleep like a baby all the way to harvest time.)

Now this piece of mind comes at the cost of having to spend about 5 five minutes every day putting them out in the morning and five minutes bringing them in at night for a total of 10 minutes a day during the flowering stage. Personally, I do not mind doing this but I am sure some people must think I am nuts. And obviously if you are growing commercially you probably don't want to bother with doing this.

Now I will be force flowering again, except this time I will sex everything, and then put one of the female Purps plants back on a longer light schedule and do a second transplant into an eight gallon container. I will let it grow and flower out normally. This female will obviously get much bigger and will yield more. My harvest plan is as follows:

4 Females flowered early, harvesting late July - approx. yield: 8 oz.
1 Female flowering naturally, harvesting late September - approx. yield: 4 oz.
1 Male destroyed after collecting pollen

Now, because I will have gone through a good portion of the first harvest by the time the second comes in, *I can get 12 ounces instead of 8 ounces from this grow and stay legal at the state level.*

I know this is a bit of reading, but I wanted to let you know why I am doing the things I will be documenting in the coming months. 

*************

And now on to today's update:

I increased their water again today because it is HOT. I also raised the lights another half-inch. Everything looks fine, a couple of the seedlings have some deformed leaves but they should grow out of it. As you can see in the first picture, the White Russian on the left are much further ahead than the Purps. The two light fixtures I am using are slightly different, so I switched them today and maybe the Purps will catch up. I had to turn the fan off for a couple of minutes when I shot the pics so the temp spike up to almost 88 F.Here are some pics from earlier:
























Here is one of the deformed Purps. It isn't too bad though:














_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Apr 15, 2008)

Quick update for today:

Raised the lights another half-inch. Standard water. Plants are growing strong. More pics coming tomorrow. The weather is back to normal and room temps are great!












_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, today I am going to re-Ph my distilled water that has been sitting around for a few days. I have used a Ph Pen in the past, it crapped out and I have gotten used to using a test/correction kit. No calibration solution, and I know that my results are always accurate. I use the same brand of water every grow so I have it down pat. Pretty much every gallon is the same - 3 drops of the GH Ph down and I am at ~6.8 .I am not knocking pens, I will probably buy another one at some point.

I usually store 5 gallons of water in the garage at any given time. If the water is really cold when I bring it in, I usually pour about 1 cup of the water into a glass and microwave it till it is hot. Then I pour it back into the jug and shake it up. This evens out the entire gallon to a nice 68-70F or so. 

Here is my test and correction kit. You can buy these sets for about 15-20 dollars at just about every hydro shop. They also sell bottles of the testing fluid ( small bottle ) for about 7 bucks.








Now since my water is at a good temp., I will skip warming it up. Now *the first thing you will have to do is add any nutrients or additives to your water and shake or mix very well.* I am not adding anything to the water today so I just fill up my vial about half way with the distilled water and add 3 drops of test solution. The color we are looking for here is a very, very light green color - almost a yellow-green.

The initial test is very acidic. Note the reddish tint. I will add Ph up.







I add 3 drops of Ph up and put the cap on and shake the jug for 5 seconds. I always put the caps back on the Ph up and down bottles before I do anything else! I have never spilled a bottle and I do not want to.








I repeat the first two steps and find that my water is now at the right Ph - 6.7 in this case. I allow my Ph to fluctuate by a tenth of a point either way, and I have not had any Ph issues that I can remember. There is a color key chart that comes with the kit that lets you match up the color and determine the Ph. After you use this kit for a week or so you know exactly what color the water should be without having to refer to it.

So here is a better comparison:


Very acidic water before we Ph'ed








And after adjusting to the proper Ph







Now I am ready to wake the plants up and give them some water.

Here is today's group shot:







The White Russian are still in the lead. I am going to pass on watering today. The soil is still moist on the surface on many of the cups and I found 1 gnat walking around on the soil surface in one of the Purps. I am just going to let the soil get bone dry before watering again. 

Here are some close-ups:














And the deformed Purps we saw in a previous update:







All things considered, they are going pretty well. I think they are growing a bit slow, possibly from mild overwatering. I'll get things dried out. Thanks for stopping by again, I will be transplanting Thursday so stay tuned!

Shame 







*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Apr 17, 2008)

Today I gathered up some pots and washed them out. I Seem to have too many big pots and not enough 2-3 gal. ones. So tomorrow I will be transplanting into 9x 2 gal. and 3x 3gal. . I am going to try and use my psychic powers and pick 3 future females out of the WR to put in the 3 gal. pots. Can't wait to see how that works out...

Here is a nice shot of the different pots I use for stuff. The white ones are my indoor (only)1.6 gal., and the black ones are my 2 gal., 3 gal., and the big 8 gal. which I am going to put one of the Purps into later on. I will start filling them in the morning.







Today's update:

I am skipping the water for a second straight day to let them dry out for tomorrow's transplanting in the morning. Not much else to report. I have a big day ahead of me tomorrow between getting these potted and preparing to go out of town, so I will keep it short and sweet.

Tomorrow we get our hands dirty.

Shame 








*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments via PMs only thanks!*
.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 17, 2008)

Today is the day. Time to Transplant!

The first thing I need to do is mix up some soil. I decided to use the rest of my light warrior to mix into the Ocean Forest instead of perlite, since It will be a while before I germ again and I hate using old soil for that. I did a 4 to 1 mix, the majority being Ocean Forest.








The I will pour a little perlite into the bottom of each pot. A little will spill out. I will normally cut some screen out and place it in the bottom of the pots, but I ran out and I am on a tight schedule today.







Next I will fill up the pot most of the way and then take an empty cup and
place it in the middle at planting depth. This will create a perfect fitting space for our seedlings.








Next, I pack down the soil around the cup very lightly. I pull the cup out leaving a cup-shaped hole in the middle.








I take a seedling, and place my fingers over the top, *supporting the stem between my fingers.* I pull the cup off leaving the seedling and its rootball upside down in my hand. *This works much better when the starter cups are bone dry.*







Then I put my other hand over the bottom and flip it into the hole we made earlier. You can see in this picture that it is a perfect fit and our seedling is very happy. If you are careful you can do this over and over with no problems. But sometimes the rootballs do come apart just as you get them into the hole. I had a few come apart during this transplant. It will be fine. I didn't pack the dirt down too tightly.







Then I just add a little more soil to top of each pot, and water with some Ph'ed distilled with SuperThrive in it to help with the light and transplant shock. One down, 11 more to go. 







I did all the WR first, and put 2 toothpicks in each pot to mark them.








I am now done, and all the seedlings are in pretty good shape. I put them in a shady spot to adjust and recover for the next few days while I am out of town. My girlfriend will be watering them over the weekend for me.









I will be backlogging the next few days of my journal when I get home on Tuesday. Hope you are enjoying my journal so far. See you next week!

Shame 








*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, I am back from my trip. I am just going to give a quick summary for the last few days as there haven't been any dramatic changes.

The weather was pretty cool while I was away, Day time temps. running 69-74 and night time temps running 51-68. Humidity between 42-54% overall. My GF watered only once during this time, on Sunday she gave them 200ml each.

They have been in a very shady spot since I left, so growth has been a little slow. But they should be adjusted to the outdoors and to their new soil now and it's time to move them out into full-sun.

I will take some pictures and put up today's entry a little later today.


Shame 


_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok, I am back with pics. I moved the pots into a sunnier location. They got about 10 hours of direct sunlight today. Some of the plants look a hair yellow, they were probably running out of Nitrogen around the time I transplanted. They now have new soil with plenty of nutrients. I will still do the first feeding of the season in the next week or so with a very light dose of Growbig.

They haven't been watered since Sunday, and I held off today as the soil is still moist due to cool temps. They survived my 4 day vacation. I am happy. Here are pics from today:







.






.













*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*

.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 24, 2008)

Another sunny but cool day. The plants are loving the sun and most seem to have recovered from the transplant. A couple ( that were the messy transplants where the rootballs fell apart ) are still noticeably smaller than the rest.

The pots are taking forever to dry out, they haven't been watered since Sunday and most are still wet just below the surface. I did not water again today. 

That's it for today.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_
</IMG>


----------



## shamegame (Apr 25, 2008)

Damn pots were still moist one inch below the surface when I checked today. It has been 5 days since they were watered. I think they may actually need some tomorrow if it continues to warm up.

Here are a couple of shots from today. This is one of the WR. Note the "wavy leaf" syndrom on the lowest set of leaves:




















_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Apr 26, 2008)

MY internet was going in and out last night so I wasn't able to post yesterday's update. This entry is for 4/25.

It is starting to get warm now. Today it was in the mid-eighties, The entire weekend it will be in the 90's. The pots still held quite a bit of moisture so I did not water for the 6th day in a row. There is some slight cupping of the leaves on some of the plants. If they are dry enough, I may give the first light dose of Growbig to get some micro nutes into the pots.

Pics coming later with my 4/26 entry.

Shame 







_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Apr 27, 2008)

It was very warm today, in the mid-nineties. Hotter tomorrow. The pots have finally dried out almost a full week after their last water. Tomorrow I will be watering and feeding for the first time. 


They should be taking off here very soon. If the weather stays warm I could be topping and training the Purps in 3 weeks and sexing the grow in 4 or 5 weeks. 





























And that's today's entry.

Shame 







_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok our pots are finally dry after a couple of very warm days. I will be watering and feeding today. First I gather all the things we will need.







I like to feed a weaker solution more frequently as opposed to a stronger dose less often. It helps me keep burning under control. I don't mind slightly burned tips. I will be force feeding these plants all they can handle throughout their lifecycle. For today's feeding I will use a starter dose of one -quarter capful of Growbig.







I throw it into the gallon jug and shake well for about 5 seconds. Then I Ph my water as described previously in this journal and watered each plant with one twelfth of a gallon, which comes out to 315ml. This isn't all that much water but after waiting a week for the previous water to dry out I want to see how this goes.







I will be feeding at least once or twice a week with stronger doses from now on. The plants may get white or slightly burned tips at some point. Nothing major and there is no reason to worry.







.








_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Apr 28, 2008)

During yesterday's feed + water, I noticed that a couple of the plants had some very tiny nibble marks on the leaf margins. Nothing major, but enough to notice. So I broke out my Safer spray. I have used many products including various Neem formulas to fight pests, and personally I have found this Safer Brand Fruit and Vegetable spray to be the most effective while being completely organic and extremely safe. It is about 6 bucks a bottle in most home and garden stores.








You cannot be afraid to use plenty of this stuff. Do not worry, it will not hurt your plants. Be aggressive when fighting pests or they will give you major problems. I spray each plant until it is dripping with the solution, sometimes to the point of bending over due to the weight of the fluid. They will dry out and bounce right back.







The other important thing we need to do is to _*spray every inch of the plant. Every nook, every cranny. Every node, every inch of stem. Of course we also need to hit the tops and bottoms of every leaf.*_








I spray each and every plant completly with the solution. They are dripping wet.








I used about half the bottle on this run. I will use the other half in 3 days just incase any eggs are on the plants. Tomorrow 
I will mist them with Ph'ed water to rinse them. 










Overall they are looking pretty well. The next few days will be cooler and they will be back into full sun all day. That's it for today.

Shame 







*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Apr 30, 2008)

This update is for 4-29.

I checked the plants today. The little spots are worse on some of them. I haven't seen any mites yet, but I have seen some single strand webs. I will spray them again tomorrow. I will also water tomorrow.


Shame 







*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 1, 2008)

The spots and blemishes on the leaves are a little worse. I sprayed again this evening with the Safer spray. I still have not figured out what is eating the plants. I looked over them very carefully and saw nothing. I will give it a few days and see if it gets better. If not, I may try another product. I watered lightly again today, using 1 gal. for the whole lot. I added a half a tsp of Epsom salts to tap water instead of distilled water to help with magnesium and calcium levels just incase.


































_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 2, 2008)

I gave all the plants a good rinsing with Ph'ed water this morning. I may go grab some neem today just to keep it around. Whatever is/was eating them is still a mystery. Many of the Purps are so bad that I am condsidering starting new seeds and destroying them. The WR are doing better. I also may spray the whole backyard with something organic this weekend.

Well, I am off to the home and garden store to look for some poisons.

Shame 







*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 2, 2008)

The WR are growing and still doing better than the Purps. Of the twelve, seven are still growing fairly well. I will give the weaker, more damaged Purps a little time to bounce back. If they don't, I will pull them and I have an option on some clones.

I do not feel like starting any more seeds this season. Tomorrow I am going to clear out some of the garden plants in the backyard and spray everything down with neem to help make the yard more MJ friendly.

Here are today's pics:








White Russian- some pest damage and a little nute burn:








One of the more damaged Purps:








That's it for today, hopefully the plants will keep growing well, and the bugs stay away from them. I will keep spraying them regularly for the next couple of weeks.

Shame 









_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 4, 2008)

I sprayed everything down with Neem. The pest damage seems to have halted for now. No water today.


Shame 







_*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 4, 2008)

Along with the Neem concentrate I bought, I also got some pest strips to put around my plants. I will put them out tomorrow. I have a feeling whatever was eating my plants has wings and flies around.

Despite the recent problem, the WR show lots of new growth. The Purps are not so lucky.








Here you can really see the size difference between the two strains:







...And the obligatory close-up:









No water again today...

That's today's entry. If the Purps do not perk up by Wed. or Thurs., I may pull most of them and replace them with some other strains.

Shame 








*Please DO NOT post in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 5, 2008)

I cut up the pest strips and placed them around the plants today. No new pest damage. It was very cold today, and is suppossed to be the same over the next 2-3 days. There is a small chance of rain tonight so I moved the plants under my patio cover.

I decided not to water today. They are getting pretty dry but it has been cool and I wanted to make sure they are dry before I water again. I will throw some molasses in the next batch of water to provide some carbs to hopefully jumpstart them back up.

Shame 








*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 6, 2008)

So today I killed off 2 of the most beat up Purps and replaced them with sage and sour, and bubba kush clones. Based on size, I will be throwing the first wave of plants into flower as early as this Saturday.

Once the first wave is sexed ( and the sage and sour is flowering ) I will sex the rest of the grow and get the bubba kush going.






















Here is the S.A.G.E. and Sour clone. A little leggy but lots of new growth. Hope she does well:








Shame 










_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 8, 2008)

Not much going on today. The cold and cloudy weather has slowed growth somewhat. I still haven't watered this week. I will check the pots tomorrow.


Shame 







*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMS only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 8, 2008)

Well today we actually are getting intermittent sun. I checked the pots again today, and they are still moist a couple of inches down. I will just wait another day. I am also going to spray everything down with neem for good measure tonight so the first wave should be clean going into flower.

The first wave will officially be:

1x s.a.g.e. x sour clone 
1x white russian that I suspect is male
2x white russian that I suspect are female

The SnS will be about 12" going into flower, so I am guessing it will wind up at 3 ft.+ since it is has heavy sativa traits.The WRs will be about 10" going into flower. They should end up 2ft.+ .

And now for today's pics:









White Russian







White Russian 2







Shame 







*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 9, 2008)

A little more sunlight today. I looked at the extended forecast, and it shows another week of cold and cloudy days. The June gloom has come early once again.

I am holding back on watering again today. I Want those pots dry before I get them wet again. We are still on track to start flowering some of the plants, but it may not be until Monday depending on the weather. The plants are looking happier lately. Lots of new growth, even on the tore up Purps that I left alone. I may see some purple bud yet...

Not much else going on. Flowering about to commence. I am getting excited.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 11, 2008)

Still no water needed today. 13 days since the last watering and they aren't droopy yet. Amazing. Anyhow, they are looking pretty well for the mostpart.

Tomorrow we take the first wave into flower. I am guessing the rest will be ready to join them in 7-10 days if the sun holds out. And now for the pics:




































*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 11, 2008)

I decided to give them one more day before I flower the first batch. I watered today with just Ph'ed distilled, and brought out the little bubba kush clone and sprayed her down with neem and put her with out with the rest.

Tomorrow will definitely be the day.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 13, 2008)

So, I put the Sage and Sour and the three White Russian into 12/12 today. Their nighttime home is a spare closet with a heater and a fan circulating the air. There is passive ventilation which I have never had any problems with.

_*Until everything is sexed and flowering, Please use the Journal-Matic figures for the plants I have in the veg stage ONLY*_. The hours of light will be 12/12 for all my plants in flower.The nighttime temp. will be kept right around 68 F for now. The humidity will be around 55%. Once everything is flowering the Journal-Matic will again be accurate for the entire grow.

Here are the 4 after their first night in 12/12. The difference in new growth compared to the rest is noticeable.







And the rest of the grow, hanging out doing what they do best...













_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 13, 2008)

Finally a full day of sunshine! I spent a couple of hours out in the yard today, cleaning things up and making space for my soon to be flowering females. I did an inspection of all 12 plants and found no pests or new pest damage. I hope this sun holds out, if so the rest of the garden will be ready for flower in a week.

No water or nutrients again today. Hopefully I will have the first 4 sexed in the next few days. I should have some really nice pics tomorrow, all but two of the plants are really blowing up.

That's it for today.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 14, 2008)

The stems are starting to thicken up a bit, especially the plants that are on 12/12. The pots are getting dry, but I am going to wait another day at least before I water again. The next time I water I will add some molasses and soak the pots completely since it appears that the sun will be out in full force for the next week at least.

Here is the newest addition to the family, a small but healthy Bubba Kush clone that has been under shop lights until yesterday. She will need a couple of weeks at least before being ready to flower. I might put her in a big pot:







The sage and sour clone after her second day of 12/12:








One of the White Russian, also in flower mode:








And a shot of all the plants. They are still on the patio for now. Later on when they are bigger I will put them in a more out of the way part of the yard. My sunflower sprouts are in the big pot on the left:


















_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 16, 2008)

No water today. It was very warm but I'll wait until tomorrow. Still moving along. I am hoping to see some flowers on the first wave tomorrow or Saturday hopefully. That's it for today.

Shame 







*




*

*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 18, 2008)

Update for 5/16:

I watered today. 2 gallons of distilled with a spoon full of molasses in the second gallon. The weather has been amazing, and the plants are loving it for the mostpart. Temps could be a _*little*_ cooler.

Here are today's pics:








The sage and sour:








This is one of the White Russian I have on 12/12. It is one of the ones that I guessed would be female so I put it into the 3 gallon pot. I verified today that it is a girl:








I will be doing the backlogged update for the 17th now, and it will be up in a few minutes. Thanks for stopping by!

Shame 









_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 18, 2008)

Ok I am back. Things are still moving right along. The breakdown of the first 4 plants into 12/12 is as follows:

SnS clone- female
WR #1 - female
WR #2 - unknown
WR #3 - unknown

I should be able to sex the last 2 WR later today or tomorrow I am guessing. I have found a couple of green worms eating the leaves of a couple of the plants. I will do another inspection later and I might spray them down with neem again tonight to keep them all pest free going into flower.

Some of the other plants that are vegging are getting pretty big, so I may have to start sexing them soon. A couple of the WR in veg are up to about 15" tall. I will probably water again today with just a gallon of water as the weather is still very warm.

That's it for this update, I will be posting again later tonight with tonight's update for the 18th.

Shame 








*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 19, 2008)

Watered Today. Temps are still very warm, so I am not complaining. Here are today's pics. I will be posting more details of what is going on with everything in my 5/19 update coming up in a few:

Here are the 4 plants that have been in 12/12 for almost a week now. The 3 plants on the ground with them are more white russian that are now big enough to join them.








Here are the rest of the plants - 3 Purps, the last White Russian, and the Bubba Kush clone.







And a closer picture of the flowering plants:








That's it for this update. I will now post the update for 5/19 with the sexing results from the first wave of flowering plants.

Shame 








*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 19, 2008)

Ok, first off here are the sexing results from the first wave:

SnS clone- _*Female ( duh )*_
WR #1 - _*Female*_
WR #2 - _*Female*_
WR #3 - _*Female*_

All females...nice - but we still have 7 more plants to sex, as well as the BK to flower. As I mentioned in my last update, I am adding 3 more WR of good size to my flowering group. I marked the already sexed pots with brown tape just to keep it simple. It took exactly 1 week for the WR to show sex by the way.

So as of tonight we have 7 plants in flower mode and 5 left in veg. .I picked another green worm off of one of the plants. They are big and slow enough to just pick them off instead of spraying. I am checking the plants a couple of times a day though.

Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 22, 2008)

Just a quick update for today - the plants are doing well. No water or food today. Here are today's pics:

The vegging group:







The flowering group:






















*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 22, 2008)

Watered today with just 1 gallon of PH'ed distilled. Temps have been much cooler today. I am noticing that the Purps are just not bouncing back. After 6 weeks of veg, they are still pathetic in size. I will have full pics up tomorrow.

Shame 


*




*



*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 23, 2008)

Ok, here are some pics of the flowering plants in their nighttime home:




















The weather has been cold,cloudy and windy for the last few days wth no signs of letting up. No water or food today. The Ocean Forest should just about be out of gas, so I will most likely feed some veg nutes to everything with the next water.

That's it for today.

Shame 









_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 23, 2008)

Ok I am all caught up now with my entries. I have been very busy the last week or so. The weather has been terrible. Today it is cold, cloudy, and VERY windy. The winds here have been getting up to about 40mph. and have been beating the crap out of the plants. Now I know they can take a beating, but I moved the flowering plants into my flower room and they are now relaxing in a much better environment than they would have outside. I will move them back outdoors once the weather calms down, tomorrow hopefully.

Also, the plants I added to the flowering group just a few days ago have all shown sex. 2 males and a female. I now have a couple of males to choose from for breeding. There are still 5 plants in veg to deal with.I will take some pics of the plants in the flower room and post them tomorrow.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 25, 2008)

Well I took some pics of the flowering group at lights on this morning before I put them back outside now that the wind and rain have stopped. They are looking very healthy overall:








White Russian about a week into flower:








And the sage x sour:








And here is a new pic of the veg group. The Purps are finally growing out of their past problems and are looking fairly decent. The three on the left are the Purps, then the last WR, and the BK clone on the far right:







I will be watering tomorrow, and feeding some veg nutes to all the plants as well. The last White Russian left in veg is now up to about 17" tall and it is ready to flower. I topped it a few days ago and I want to give it some more time to recover before flowering. The Purps and the Bubba Kush still need some veg time before they are ready, so I will keep the whole group in veg for another 4-7 days.

That's it for today.

Shame 







*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 27, 2008)

Holding off another day for watering. The weather is getting warmer again. I am watching the two male White Russians trying to learn what the flowers look like as they mature for the first couple of weeks.

I will probably choose one male over the other tomorrow, and will kill the loser off. I am trying to decide the best way to keep the remaining male separated so he doesn't seed everything in the garden.

Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 27, 2008)

Today I gave them a heavy watering with a medium dose of GrowBig. I am hoping the good weather holds out for a while. I also picked a few more of the green worms off a couple of the plants. They were pretty large and had nibbled a good chunk of a couple of the leaves off.

Tomorrow I choose a breeding male. I am also hoping the last WR i have in veg turns out to be a female. It is recovering from the topping I gave it a few days ago.

Here are some pics for today.

The flowering group - they are being blown around by the wind so they look a little wierd:







And the veg group- I am trying to straighten out the BK, that's what the shoelace is doing hanging from it's pot:






.

That's it for today. 

Shame 

_*




*_

_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments and questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 28, 2008)

Just a really quick update before I post today's 5/28 update with lots of info and pics. The plants have been getting alot of sun the last couple of days, and are almost ready for more water.

My big update for today should be up in a few.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 28, 2008)

Ok. I now have everything sexed and sorted. I will be giving away a couple of my clones and a female Purps to a patient friend of mine to flower out since I am already at my limit. But he is moving in a month or two, so I should be getting them back just after I harvest some of my plants from the first wave .

So for right now this journal will be covering:

5x White Russian
1x Sage N Sour

The WR male I kept for breeding will only be around for another few days until I milk him and dump him. He has tighter node spacing and a more complex branching structure than the one I killed off. Here is a pic of the male from today:







And a close up of one of the WR females about 1.5 weeks into flower:







Here is a shot of the flowering group ( my dog is patrolling )  :







And a shot of the BK and OG clones and Purps we won't be seeing for a while:








Now I am really loving it. From here on out it's nothing but buds, buds, and more buds. Stay tuned, the best part is coming up!

Shame 








*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (May 29, 2008)

I watered today, and threw in a tblspn of molasses. I did some measuring today also. The plants are all over the map height-wise. They range from 13" to 18" right now. I have a feeling most of them will wind up a little shorter than I first estimated. Having never grown these strains before, I guess I should have seen that coming. Most of the plants should still wind up 2-2.5 feet high.

For yield, I usually figure on 1/2 - 3/4 of an oz. per foot of plant height. This has been very accurate for me so far. I have decided not to stagger harvests as much as I first thought as well. I will be force flowering everything. My harvests will be about 2-3 weeks apart this year.

The weather for the next week should be rockin'. I will have new pics up tomorrow as well as a picture tutorial on harvesting pollen as well as it's application to the selected female. Thanks to FDD for his help on this subject. By the way, my Journal-Matic is now accurate for the entire grow again. The night time numbers are indoors and controlled so they won't move much.

That's it for today.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (May 31, 2008)

The male still isn't ready to milk yet. But I have chosen the female I will be seeding. It's the biggest and the most vigorous of the females. Fairly well balanced between the Indica and Sativa bloodlines that make up the strain. 

Tons of new growth lately, which is to be expected during early flower. The plants still have alot of growing to do over the next 7-14 days.

Here are today's pics:







White Russian:







Sage n Sour:








That's it for today.


Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 1, 2008)

Not much to report today. I may spray some of the plants down with neem again while they are still early into flower. I have noticed some new nibble marks. Nothing major, but I do not want it to be an issue close to harvest.

I may water tomorrow, and if I do I will throw in a _*tiny*_ amount of Tigerbloom for some added P and K. That's all for today. I will have some pics coming up in my 6-1 entry later today.


Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 1, 2008)

Watered today. I did not throw in the TigerBloom. I Will wait until the next water before feeding again. More great weather this weekend. The plants are starting to fill in a bit. The smell is starting to get pretty strong, particularly from the White Russian. Serious Seeds warns about the amount of smell, and they aren't kidding. Crystals are starting to show up now on all the WR but not the SnS yet.




















That's it for today. I am off to the beach.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello again, I am ready for today's update. The male plant is still taking his time in giving up the pollen. Only one flower has opened so far, and I didn't get much out of it. I am checking a few times per day to hopefully catch some sacs just as they are ready to open. But, this is my first time keeping a male this long so I am feeling my way through the dark here. The sacs are maturing and I think in another couple of days I should have all the pollen I need for seed production.

The females are growing rapidly still, and the plants from the first wave are really starting to explode. Hopefully you will see a noticeable difference in the next set of pics coming tomorrow. So things are still rolling along.

That's it for today.

Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome back.

Let's start off with some new pics from today:













White Russian:







Sage n Sour:








Now for today's update.

I was able to gather up a few pollen sacs from the male, and made a first attempt at seeding one of the lower branches on the chosen female. I didn't have enough pollen ready to use a paintbrush, so I just took a few pods and opened them up over the selected branch. It seemed like plenty of pollen fell onto the bud sites, but as of today the hairs still have not turned red, which is suppossed to be a sign that the pollination took.

I will make another run to pollinate the same plant as soon as I have more pollen ready. I will also take some pics of the process.

The pots are getting dry, so I will probably water and feed tomorrow.

Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 5, 2008)

Quick update for today. I will have my 6/5 entry up in a bit with pics. I held off from watering again today. It was cold and cloudy. Water and food tomorrow for sure.


Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 5, 2008)

I gathered a few more ripe pollen sacs from the male and opened them up over the same WR female and the Sage n Sour. I marked the branches I pollinated by tying a red ribbon around the base of each branch. I still see no change in the previously pollinated WR. No red hairs or anything showing me that it has been seeded.













I watered heavy and fed medium today. I added 1/4 capful of Tigerbloom to both gallons of water. The next feed will be veg. nutes again ( Growbig). I will probably alternate veg. and flower nutes over the next few feeds, and then will stick to the Tigerbloom and molasses for the rest of the grow. I usually feed veg. nutes to my plants to some degree until they are about 3-4 weeks into flower. This covers the constant new growth that takes place over the first 2-4 weeks depending on the strain.














White Russian:








And our delicate little Sage n Sour:








That's it for today. I need to look into the hairs not turning red after pollination to see if this is indeed a sign of proper seeding. I will have answers in my next entry. Thanks for stopping by.

Shame 









_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm back again with another run at seeding the ganja. After talking to a couple of fellow RIU folks I think I now know what I am doing here. I would like to thank FDD and especially Kochab for his suggested technique for pollen collection. I changed it up a bit, and instead of using a newspaper I went with a glass jar. I cut off a couple of clusters of flowers that appeared to be ready to open. I cut off about 3 inches of stem along with each cluster and placed them in the jar yesterday. Today I checked the jar and there was a layer of pollen on the bottom. 

I pulled out most of the plant material before taking this pic:







I brought in the two plants I am trying to seed and gathered the required tools to get this done. I didn't have a paintbrush handy so I tried a couple of methods:






The first method I tried was putting on a vinyl glove, and covering the tip of my finger with pollen:






I just touched my fingertip to the selected budsites. But I didn't feel this was the way to go, so I went for my trusty Q-tip.






I gathered up pollen on the Q-tip, and placed it over the budsites and tapped with my index finger, as if I was trying to ash a joint. This allowed the pollen to come off in a thin cloud and cover the hairs:






I have a feeling this seeding will take. Just in case, I will use the remaining pollen in the jar to repeat this one more time tomorrow. I love learning and trying new things. This concludes today's update. Tomorrow we have new plant pics coming.


Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 7, 2008)

I could not ask for better weather than what we have here in SoCal right now. The skies are totally clear, and the winds are down to about 2-3 miles per hour. All the plants are out there doing their little happy dance.

I took some measurements today. The two largest WRs finally broke the 2 foot mark. Everything else is still 18-20". I should have kept the first 3 WR and the Sage n Sour in veg a little longer. It's ok though, I will have 3 or 4 more plants to harvest after these 6 are done.

And now for today's pics:















White Russian #1:







White Russian #2:







Sage n Sour:







Here is the WR that I topped. It is bushing out quite nicely, and I feel it is going to be one of the biggest of the bunch in the end:






Here is a halfway decent shot of the two biggest:








And that's it for today. Hope you are enjoying my journal.


Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 9, 2008)

Watered lightly today. I also notice a couple of the plants have some aphids on them. I will check the plants tomorrow and use neem on the affected ones.

New pics coming in my 6/9 entry in a few minutes.

Shame 









_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, I checked the plants out and it is only a couple of them that have aphids. I couldn't spray today so I will do it first thing tomorrow. Aside from that the plants are looking pretty well. 

A little yellowing on the bottom of some of the plants that have been in flower the longest. I will hit them with Growbig one last time next water, and after that I will use TigerBloom only the rest of the grow.

Here are some pics from just a couple of hours ago. They are the first wave plants that have been flowering for a little under 3 weeks.


























I will spray them down with neem tomorrow morning. That's it for now.


Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, as usual I will keep my backlogged update short and sweet, as I will be posting today's pic update in a few minutes. I sprayed 4 of the plants down with neem today first thing in the morning after finding some aphids on them yesterday. I also watered lightly again today - no nutes yet though. 


Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 11, 2008)

I am back again. The plants are looking fine. I noticed some of the hairs turned red on parts of the plants that I sprayed yesterday. This is very common, and there is nothing to worry about. 

There is some yellowing that is starting to creep up the plants that have been flowering the longest ( 3 weeks ). I have been alternating veg and flower nutes the last week or two, and I will give them one last feeding of the GrowBig the next time I water. That will leave 2 weeks of flower nutes, and 2 weeks + of flushing up to harvest. The Sage n Sour may take an extra week or two.

I have received some PMs from people asking about the nutes I use, and if they should use the same thing I do, or if it is ok to use another lineup. I see lots of arguments about all kinds of nute lineups from all kinds of companies. Now I am not going to sit here and pass judgement on products I have not tried. But I will say this about the MJ nutrient
market:

_*Most*_ of the products created specifically for growing MJ are highly overrated and overpriced. As long as you provide all of the required nutrients for your plants they will flourish, and it doesn't matter if the nutes you are using cost 5 dollars or 1000 dollars. Many people spend hundreds of dollars on fancy bottles and jars with pretty artwork on them. I have friends like this. Their yields and quality are no better ( and often times poorer ) than mine.

Most of these giant nute lineups can be replaced with simple and less expensive substitutes.

1 bottle each of GrowBig and TigerBloom: 30 dollars
1 bottle of peroxide: 1 dollar
1 bottle of molasses: 1 dollar (completely optional) **for *SOIL* only**
1 package of epsom salts: 1 dollar

There. I said it. For 33 dollars you can grow perfect pot every time. You could spend some money on cal-mag, which is a good product. I do not own any since I have never had a calcium problem in almost 5 years of growing, nor have I ever met anyone who has.

There are many great products available for very reasonable prices, and I am not saying that FoxFarms is the best or only way to go. Just use common sense when picking your nutes, and don't get sucked into the hype.

And now for today's pics.

2nd and 3rd weeks of flower:


























Shame 







*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jun 12, 2008)

Quick update for today. I will have some pics of the branches I pollinated, I am pretty sure I see some seeds forming. I also noticed some very mild leaf twisting tonight. My Ph has been stable, I will keep watching the leaves. If it gets worse I will probably flush.

Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 13, 2008)

The crystals are really starting to build up on the WRs that are 3+ weeks into flower. The SnS with it's longer flower time is still pretty far behind. I have also noticed that some of the other WRs that seem to be more of a sativa pheno are taking their sweet time in bud development. 

Here are a couple of shots showing some pollinated budsites. Looks like seeds developing to me...













And some new WR pics:



















The SnS:







The weather is great, with more of the same in the foreseeable future. No other news to report today. Have a great weekend.

Shame 







*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jun 13, 2008)

Things are moving right along. More crystals and mass every day. I may be sampling some of the WR in 2 or 3 weeks.

Shame 







*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jun 14, 2008)

I watered heavy today, and mixed up two separate batches of water- one with veg. nutes for the plants 2+ weeks into flower, and a bloom batch for the plants 3+ weeks into flower. A couple of the plants are a bit too yellow for their age. Next water will be molasses and a half dose of tigerbloom.The flowering time on the WR is 7-9 weeks according to Serious Seeds. I think two of mine will be ready right around that 7 week mark, and the rest will be 8 or 9.

On a side note, here is a list of seeds I will be reaping from this year's outdoor. I kind of went a bit crazy with the pollination. Oh well.

White Russian
WRx Sage n Sour
WRx OG Kush
WRx Bubba Kush

After all is said and done, I will grow some of these out to see which side of the family they favor. Hell, some of these crosses my not even be worth it. But I am having fun with it so I don't mind. I really wanted to try to capture the genetics of the OG kush as it is a great specimen. Enough talk. It's picture time.

The Stinky six-pack:






WR @ 2+ weeks into flower:












WR @ 3+ weeks into flower:







I have had a couple of people ask, so I want to clarify - When I talk about how many weeks into flower my plants are, I am counting from when the plants actually start to produce flowers, not at the 12/12 light change.

That's it for today.

Shame 






_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 15, 2008)

I went through the plants again and did a random bug search. Aside from a couple of leaf miner tracks I found nothing. Two of the smaller WRs are really starting to yellow up. The Sage n Sour is starting to pack on the trichs now.

That's it for today.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 16, 2008)

The days have been going by so fast for me right now so I felt this would be a good time to go over where we are at right now, as well as projected harvest times. The sun has been strong the last two weeks, and will only get stronger. The plants have been getting as much as 11 hours a day of direct sunlight and warm temps. These conditions not only make the plants blow up, but they also help the plants finish faster to one degree or another.

*Plants 1 and 2* are the smallest of the bunch. In hindsight I should have vegged them a bit longer. Now that I have grown my first batch of WR, I know what to expect. These plants are exactly 4 weeks into flower. From the looks of them it wouldn't surprise me if these two were finished before the 7 week mark. ETH: 2.5 weeks

*Plant 3* is also at the 4 week mark. The main cola on this girl is going to be 4-5 inches thick at the base. Her larger size will _probably _demand an extra 3-7 days of flower time compared to the first two. ETH: 3.5 weeks

*Plant 4* is just over the 3 week mark. ETH: 5 weeks

*Plant 5* is just under 3 weeks. ETH: 5 weeks

*Plant 5a* is the sage n sour which is at the 4 week mark. This strain requires a longer flower time than the WR. ETH: 5 weeks

Now we should be all caught up on where we are at here.




















Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 17, 2008)

Watered heavy today. I threw in 2 tablespoons full of molasses and a half cap of TigerBloom. My dog somehow got his paws on my dropper and chewed it up, so I had to use a straw to apply my Ph up today. I'll get another dropper next time I am close to the hydro shop. Nothing else to report. Pics tomorrow.

Shame 








*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jun 18, 2008)

I found some powdery mildew on a couple of the week 4+ WRs. This is an enemy I have not seen before. I did some searching here at RIU, and after trying a couple of "tried and true" methods for removing this mold I am still unsuccessful.

Spraying with neem - no dice. It came back a few hours later.
Spraying with Hydrogen Peroxide - Nope. It was back a few hours later.







Finally it came time to put them plants away for the night, so I cut off most of the little leaves that were affected. I have a feeling it will be there again in the morning when I wake them up. I will try two more methods for removing the mildew tomorrow:

Vinegar + Soap + Water

Nonfat milk + Water

If I don't get this solved by tomorrow afternoon, I am going to harvest at least one of the plants before the buds are ruined and/or the mold spreads to more plants. If you have any real solutions for powdery mildew you can PM me. I am fairly confident that I will find _some_ way to get this under control.

Here are some new pics of the the group:


















Aside from the minor mildew issue they are doing incredibly well. I will do my best to stop this mildew thing in it's tracks. Got to be a way to kill this stuff...

Shame 








*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jun 19, 2008)

I am back with good news. I am pretty sure that I have beaten the mildew for now. No visible mildew when I put them out this morning, and no mildew when I put them to bed tonight. After some more research, I think I have found the next remedy I will try if the mold shows up again. 

It seems that if I were to just mix up a batch of water with a Ph of about 9 I could just spray it on the affected and surrounding areas to kill the mildew. Maybe throw in a drop or 2 of dish soap as the wetting agent. I will keep a close eye on them. 

It's been hot here in SoCal the last couple of days. I may have to keep the plants in the shade if temps continue to climb. That's all I have to report today.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 21, 2008)

It's getting hotter. I watered lightly today, and applied a light dose of TigerBloom as well. I think I am going to stick to watering less and more often just to keep the moisture down. Still no new mildew... 

As you can see, the girls are starting to yellow up to varying degrees. The plants farthest from harvest will receive Growbig one or two more times. The rest are on bloom nutes only for another week or two before beginning the flush process.

The WR is really starting to impress me. The buds are just a sticky, stoney mess covered in trichs.






White Russian:












Here is the SnS.







Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome back. The temps are still going up, today it hit 91 where I am. One of the plants actually showed mild heat stress, so I moved them into the shade for the second half of the day. The good news is that the humidity dropped quite a bit from what it has been.They are looking a tad thirsty right now but I am going to wait until tomorrow morning to water. 


Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 23, 2008)

Big update today. 

The two WR that had the mildew on them got the axe today. They could have gone 7-10 days longer, but the mold came back again a little bit. I don't want to chance that spreading to the rest of the grow. I will post some pics when the bud is dried and cured a bit.

So these are out:






This Purps ( Left ) and an OG Kush ( Right ) will be taking their places in the journal:







The Purps is over 2.5 ft. tall. Although she's only a foot tall, I am really excited about this OGK. Wonderful genetics, and I want to capture them. I pollinated most of the lower branches with the WR pollen. I can't wait to grow out the F1s. Instead of focusing on the cross first, I want to work on breeding out the WR genetics to stabilize the pheno you see here:






Next up are some pics of the pollinated branches of different plants to show the seed development. The seeds are still 3-5 weeks from being done (I think).

First up, the OGK - This is a good shot of a preflower that has been seeded:






And here are a couple of pics of the WR we seeded:


















As you can see they are coming along, but still have quite a while before they will be ready. I may actually have to let some of these plants go a little longer than I normally would just to give the seeds enough time. We'll see.

Finally, here is a pic of the journal group as it is for now. The next chop date will be in 1-2 weeks when I harvest the last remaining WR from the first wave of flowering. There is a Bubba Kush waiting to take her place.







That's it for today.

Shame 






_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 24, 2008)

Cooler weather headed our way for the next week or so. I watered lightly with no additives. I will hit them with some more molasses next water.

Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 25, 2008)

Back with new pics. I did a mold and bug check this morning. The plants came up clean. I will hold off watering until tomorrow, and will hit them with some molasses.







This WR is two weeks or less from harvest. She is being flushed until chop:






Here is the topped WR. I am curious to compare the yield of this one to the other non-topped. So far she is looking good:










Here is the Sage n Sour. For a leggy clone that I pollinated heavily she looks to be a good yielder:






Here is the Purps. She has a ways to go:






And the OGK:






This grow won't be totally finished until mid-late July, and I am already thinking about my next grow. So many strains already sitting in my seedbox, and now I have a couple of crosses here that I am really excited about. That's it for today.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 26, 2008)

Watered today. Threw in 1 Tblspn. of molasses. 6/26 update coming later today with pics.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 27, 2008)

I was pretty busy yesterday, and I didn't get a chance to get this update done until today. Everything is going well. I am going to harvest the next WR on Monday. It will be ready. After that it will be 2+ weeks before the next plant is done. I am still drying and curing the harvest from the first two plants. They aren't done yet, but I am estimating the yield from those two at about 1.5 ounces only. Lower than I wanted, but at least the mold didn't ruin the two plants altogether.

I also found a couple of seeds in bud from them so far. A little pollen must have found it's way to that plant during my pollination phase. The good news is the seeds are mature and healthy. This tells me that the outdoor time for seed maturation is no longer than indoors. These seeds only had 30 days to grow, if that. Hope this info. helps someone, as I have been reading some people posting that it takes months for seeds to mature outdoors...

And now for today's pics:







The topped WR:






The Purps:












The OG Kush:












The Sage n Sour ( Taking her sweet time...):












And the seeded WR:







Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 28, 2008)

Not much to report. I will have today's 6-28 pic update up shortly ( for sure this time  ).

Shame 







*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jun 28, 2008)

I was looking for split seed sacs today. I didn't see any. The two seeds I found in the harvested WR seemed to be pretty much fully developed, or very close. They certainly looked viable. I had to squeeze them out of their sacs. I will look into this and see what the deal is.

That's all for today. I will be watering and feeding tomorrow.
































Shame 









_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 29, 2008)

Watered today with a medium dose of TigerBloom. 


Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jun 30, 2008)

I found some split seed sacs on the seeded plants. Just a few here and there. Some of the seeds were lighter and some darker. I am just going to leave them alone, and check the pots for dropped seeds.

I chopped down a third WR early this morning. I am just going to put all the cured bud pics from the whole grow up at the end of the journal. There is now a little Bubba Kush in it's place. The BK is also seeded with the WR pollen, at least a lower branch is.

So everything you see in the journal from now on should all be ready at pretty much the same time, between 7-14 and 7-21 ( 2-3 weeks ). Tomorrow they get more water and molasses. 












































Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 2, 2008)

Watered today. No additives. Pic update coming later today.

Shame 









_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks.*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 3, 2008)

I noticed that many of the trichs on the sweet leaves are now amber on a few of the plants. This does not mean they are done. I think it is the long hot days of full sunlight that is doing it. The bud trichs are still cloudy on all the plants. One of the perks to growing outdoors is that you can often see the trichs' status pretty easily with the naked eye. 






I think this Purps may not be ready until the very end of the month.






OGK






Bubba Kush






White Russian














Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 4, 2008)

Performed a mini-flush today. Added 1 Tblspn. molasses to the second gallon. 

Shame







*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't have time to update yesterday due to the festivities. I Hope everyone in the states had a great Independence Day. 

I sampled the little bit of my SnS that I plucked off the bottom of the plant a few days ago. Even though is has a little ways to go, It is good smoke. Already very potent with the Sour Diesel experience. I got 4 seeds out of the two tiny buds I plucked.

*White Russian x Sage n Sour F1*







And now for the plant update pics. All the plants except for the Purps still seem to be on schedule to be *done* by 7/21 if not a little sooner. The Purps has 3-4 weeks left by the looks of her. I will hit everything with a medium dose of TigerBloom next water, which might be the last feeding for most of them. Most of the plants are showing a ton of new growth lately:






The Purps getting some help from from nature:






OGK:






SnS:












White Russian:













Shame 







*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jul 6, 2008)

Not much to report, no water today. New bud growth is everywhere. I am going to let them dry out another day or two before I water them again.

7/6 pic update coming later tonight.

Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 6, 2008)

I kind of ran out of time today so I had to snap a few pics of the gang right before I put them to sleep for the night. They are looking good and still showing a ton of new growth. The pots were very light when I brought them in tonight so I will be watering and feeding first thing tomorrow. The buds are getting so heavy that I will have to stake up a few of the plants soon. And yes, I know I need to vaccuum the space. 












Purps- she is looking to be a good producer so far. She is still 3-4 weeks to harvest:






Our topped WR is maturing nicely:






The sage n sour:






That's it for today.

Shame 








*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jul 8, 2008)

Watered and fed lightly. Pic update later tonight.

Shame 








*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jul 8, 2008)

I pulled my plants out this morning only to find that the SnS was infested with bugs. I have to look into it a bit to ID them for sure, but I think it is aphids. I saw some mature black bugs with clear wings here and there, and allot of what looked like eggs, or another type of bug. The infestation was too bad to be treated properly this late into flower. 












I cut off the leaves that were infested the worst and threw them in the sink and ran hot water over them. I saved a leaf in a sealed bag so that I can look at it with a loop to see what is going on. I can't spray anything this late into flower. At just under 8 weeks of flower she isn't quite done...







I couldn't risk this spreading to all the other plants, or the total loss of the buds so I cut her down. She had another 10 days to go, but the bud will still be good smoke, and her seeds are fully matured and ready for my picking. As an added bonus, I found 3 little green worms in the buds as I manicured them. I really hate finding worms in buds. But I inspected everything meticulously and I should wind up with a clean 1/2 ounce off of her, plus 50 or so seeds.






After dealing with the Sage n Sour, I of course checked all of the remaining plants for anything and everything. I pulled a few leaves off of a couple of the other plants because I found eggs on their undersides. This problem may or may not spread to other plants. 

Everything but the Purps should be ready for harvest between the 14th and the 21st of this month - I hope they last that long. During my inspection of the Purps, I found 2 spots of powdery mildew. I plucked the leaves off, and am just going to watch all the plants closely until harvest.

The Purps is on lockdown due to mildew. She needs to last another 2-3 weeks to finish:






White Russian - these should be done in another 7-10 days:











.

The OG and Bubba Kushes - the Bubba will be done soon as well, but the OG has to survive another 2 weeks if possible. They won't yield all that much, The seeds were my main goal with these clones.







So between the Mildew and the bugs, I am getting pounded this season. I have never had this many problems in a single grow in 4+ years. It would figure that the first time I do complete journal I get hit hard. But we keep on truckin' and our plants are almost to the finish line.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 10, 2008)

Not much to report. The bug problem seems to be in check for now. I am carefully inspecting all the plants every day when I pull them out and put them into their dark room. I also sprayed down the room with a light bleach solution.

The seeded WR will be at 8 weeks and 2 days into flower as of Monday morning. She will be getting the axe. 

Pic update later today.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 10, 2008)

Flushed again today. 2 gallons total with 1 Tblspn. of molasses. The seeded WR is definitely getting the axe Monday. Her buds are rock hard.

I was checking on the SnS I have drying, and squeezed out another 20+ beans. They look healthy and mature. 



















That's it for today.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 11, 2008)

Funky weather today. Pic update tomorrow, as well as a 3x flush. 

Shame 







*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jul 13, 2008)

Lots of stuff happening this weekend so I didn't have time to update yesterday. I did a 3x flush, which simply means I flushed by watering the plants with 3x as much water as they would normally receive.

I saw some split seed pods on the seeded WR, so I brought her in to get a good look. I pulled a few seeds out by hand, and picked a couple up that had fallen into the pot. She still has some leaves left on her, but her buds are rock hard, and turning purple/blue on some of the tops. She dies tomorrow. (#1)

The rest of what's left. (#2)

The Purps has really started to fill in and harden up. She smells just like sugary sweet grape candy or soda. (#3)

The OGK is doing well, with giant sparkling crystals. I think I might be ready to harvest before this bitch. (#4)

The topped WR is yellowing up quite a bit. She just needs some time to fill in a bit more. (#5)

That's it for today.

Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 14, 2008)

No water today. 7/14 pic update coming later.


Shame 








*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome back. 

I went through the plants tonight before taking the pics. There is some thrip damage on a couple of the plants; nothing major though. Tomorrow I will be doing a 2x flush with molasses in the second gallon. New bud growth all around but it is slowing down.


The little Bubba Kush is still hardening up. She won't give up more than a quarter ounce, maybe 3/8 tops. But I seeded her lower branches well so I should get plenty of seeds. (#2)

The White Russian is coming right along. She is starting to harden up now. Another week or 10 days and she should be done. (#3)

Even though she is only 12" tall, she is getting so top heavy I may have to stake her. She might be ready by the 21st. For such a small plant she has produced a ton of bud. I cannot wait to start growing out this cross. (#4)


The Purps is getting heavy and is starting to bend almost to the point of snapping even in modest winds. I finally staked her up, which I should have done a week or so ago. (#5)



Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 15, 2008)

Flushed with Molasses today. The buds are looking good. Here are a couple of pics of another project I have going ( Indoor ). Just some Northern Lights by Seedsman to play around with until I grow out my own strains this winter.

Shame 










_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 16, 2008)

It's been a bit hotter lately. The 8 week mark for the remaining plants is coming up quick (7/21) and The only one that has any chance of being done by then is the White Russian. I will be flushing again tomorrow. The plants are getting 10+ hours a day of strong summer sun - you couldn't ask for better finishing weather. 

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 18, 2008)

And then there were three...

I have been inspecting the plants twice daily every day since I found the SnS with bugs all over it. Today I noticed that the OG Kush was getting really bad at the bottom with a combination of thrips and aphids with a ton of eggs on the bottom of a few leaves.

I chopped her down. To my surprise she was actually very close to ready. I probably would have chopped her on the 21st. I think her small size accounted for the lack of leaf loss up to this point. She was getting the same level of ferts as the bigger plants so her leaves lasted longer. At least that's my theory.

I got about 10 good seeds during the manicure, I will wait until the bud is dried before I go rooting around the buds to pick out all the seeds. But they look good. I will be working with these WR x OGK seeds first this winter to begin crafting my own strain. I am excited!

The attached pics are right before the chop.

Shame 







_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 19, 2008)

I was busy yesterday so I didn't have time to update or take pics. The Purps seems to be "catching up" to the rest of the plants in that it has matured quite a bit over the last week or two. The WR is definitely filling in and hardening up. She may be done at the 8 week mark ( Monday ). The little Bubba Kush is moving along very slow even though she is going to be out of leaves in another week.

Have a great weekend 

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 21, 2008)

Not much to report. No water today. Pic updates coming up in a few.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 21, 2008)

Watered heavy today. The WR is pretty much done, and looks fantastic. I only topped one of these WRs this year, I may top them all next time. The yield should be great. The Purps is getting there, but will need at least 9 weeks to finish I am guessing. The little Bubba Kush is the next target of the bugs that run wild this year. She has another week or two to go, but I may have to chop her before all the buds get ruined by bugs. ( I do not smoke buds that are covered in dead bugs, and I would never sell them to anyone ) so I'll just keep an eye on her.

I will give the Purps another week or even two if needed as long as the bugs remain at bay. The WR is pretty much DONE, but I will give her another 3-7 days.

I sampled some of the OG Kush I have drying. It hasn't even hit the curing jars yet and I can tell it's the best smoke I have ever grown, and probably some of the best I have ever smoked. Period. The taste is superb, and it is VERY strong with an extremely Psychedelic high. Now I REALLY can't wait to grow out those F1s .








White Russian






Purps






Bubba Kush







Shame 









_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 22, 2008)

Watering tomorrow. The last White Russian dies Thursday.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 24, 2008)

Watered today - 2x flush.

Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## shamegame (Jul 24, 2008)

No water. Not much to report.

Shame 








*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*


----------



## shamegame (Jul 24, 2008)

I chopped down the WR today. I took a couple of pics of the buds on the trays. My guess on the yield of this one is just over an ounce.I am going to let the Bubba Kush go a bit longer as the bug issues are not getting worse. Monday 7/28 is the 9 week mark for the last two plants and they will probably both be cut down then.


Shame 








_*Please DO NOT POST in my journal until it is complete. I appreciate comments or questions via PMs only thanks!*_


----------



## drew420man (Jul 24, 2008)

dude you are growing the dank. i like people like you. we need more people like you around to grow such beautiful plants with such care. nice work


----------



## shamegame (Jul 27, 2008)

No water today. Flushing tomorrow with molasses. More updates coming today.

Shame 








*There are only a few days left of my journal. Post if you want to. I give up.*


----------



## shamegame (Jul 27, 2008)

I decided to wait one more day before watering again because the soil had not dried out much. The Bubba Kush's bug problems are starting to be an issue so I am cutting her down tomorrow ( 7/27 ).


Shame


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 10, 2008)

where ya been bro?
harvested and dried by now?


----------



## maxtor (Sep 27, 2008)

are u doing time... becuz of your WR?


----------



## Busmike (Oct 5, 2008)

*Nice Journal!*

*I've been growin Hydro since 2003, This journal has reinforced that decision! My plants grow faster and bigger and I've NEVER seen a bug in my grow rooms.*

*Not that I'm tryin to critise you undersatnd... It just seems like a lot of work for a comparatively small yield.*

*Good luck man.*


----------



## 420bobmarley420 (Sep 21, 2010)

Busmike said:


> *Nice Journal!*
> 
> *I've been growin Hydro since 2003, This journal has reinforced that decision! My plants grow faster and bigger and I've NEVER seen a bug in my grow rooms.*
> 
> ...


If your trying to grow bud with the best flavor and the max thc possible its always best to go with dirt grows, good to hear your doing so well tho


----------



## vinny21064 (Aug 4, 2012)

If I may how much did you yeild


----------

